# Naturally green colored wood



## TopamaxSurvivor

Does any one know of a naturally green colored wood?


----------



## scrollgirl

Some poplar looks quite greenish.

Sheila


----------



## SCR0LL3R

Sheila beat me to it 

Intarsia artists use poplar for green and some other hard-to-find colors as well since it can have a lot of variety.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Bob
Like the others have said tulip Poplar starts off green or you could use some dye to get the color your want.


----------



## KnickKnack

Some other suggestions here from 2+ years ago.


----------



## bandit571

Not just any poplar, you want to look for a Tulip Poplar. Big Orange sells plain white Poplar. Find a sawmill that has Tulip Poplar for sale. That is where you'll find all kinds of colours, Black, Purple,Green, and a few others. Sometimes they all group together in one board. Plain Tulip starts out green, fades to a greenish brown over time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW!! You guys are good and fast! ;-) Thanks. I searched the site for green colored wood, but al that showed was green as in wet ;-(


----------



## Bertha

Lignum vitae looks a litle green to me


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too bad there isn't a green heart similar to purple heart ;-)


----------



## KnickKnack

Too bad there isn't a green heart similar to purple heart

Chlorocardium rodiei, aka Greenheart


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks KinckKnack, but I was thinking a green heart as green as purple heart's purple ;-)


----------



## KnickKnack

as green as purple heart's purple
Alas, I've never seen purpleheart live, nor greenheart, come to think of it :-(


----------



## stefang

Green dyes work well if you don't need the color all the way through the wood.


----------



## Loren

Heehee Jonathan.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have used waterbased green tinted stain on cottonwood and was very pleased with the results. I put it on lightly though. If you use it too heavy it just looks too unnatural to me.


----------



## grizzman

ive got some really nice poplar that is so greenish in color it almost looks black, its pretty old though..but ive got other that is more brownish is color, is works well as a secondary wood with walnut, ...but what are you using it for…and are you going to use the poplar or jonathans idea…lol….


----------



## SisQMark

I've used Rit Dye for dyeing wood & it works pretty good. I don't know if it is the proper method but it worked for me. It's cheap, goes a long way and can be found at walmart.
Mark~


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'll probably use dye or or forget the school colors and just do natural wood. thanks everyone.


----------



## rejo55

Sorry I got here late, but I have several pieces that I picked up in Northern Argentina/Southern Bolivia in 1993. In this hot, dry, desert region called the Gran Chaco, there is a little tree that is called Palo Santo, or Holy Wood, in English. (the botanical name, I found today, is Bulnesia Sarmiento) In that area there little villages in which every house has a homemade, foot-powered lathe, and they put out some beautiful pieces. This wood ranges in color from a deep, forest green to a light, kinda jade green, with all the shades in between. Some of it shades from a dark green through brownish green to a deep, beautiful brown.

I picked up all that I could afford to check in at the airport when I came home ( this stuff is HARD and HEAVY).
I didn't realize it at the time, but when they finish a piece, they just put a light coat of wax on it and sell it. In the years that have passed, my pieces have turned to a brownish green. I wish so badly that I had known to protect the finish better. The little twisted-looking candlestick I bought in Santa Cruz, Bolivia the same year, and it was finished with a different product and it is still a beautiful dark green.

I never thought about finding the botanical name for this wood until you asked, so this is what I found:
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/nature-online/species-of-the-day/scientific-advances/industry/bulnesia-sarmiento/index.html

One source that I have found is: http://www.cookwoods.com/lumber-site/shop/category/wood-by-species/vera/

You might contact them and see if they can pick some green for you. Hope this helps.

Have a good'un,
Joe


----------



## hairy

Pawpaw is green. I doubt you would find it commercially.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No tulip poplar or pawpaw here in the Pacific NW ;-) It isn't really very important. I was just thinking of making some puzzles as graduation presents with natural school colors.


----------



## Bobmedic

As another poster stated Lignum Vitae is green. It is also the hardest wood on the planet. It comes from Argentina. Do a search you should be able to find it many hardwood dealers carry it. In a pinch you can even cut some pieces down and use them as Cool Blocks in your bands saw.


----------



## WDHLT15

Cucumber tree, Magnolia acuminata, a cousin of yellow poplar, also has green heartwood. Both are in the Magnolia family.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too bad we don't have cucumber trees here in Water World; aka, Western WA. Too wet and cool to grow the real deal ;-) None of the greenish tints are really what I'm looking for. I doubt the kids would get the point ;-)


----------



## DrDirt

Common in South america -

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35777

A really deep grass green color is *Palosanto *but it is a has a lot of smell to it, and is used as incense.
but from above - you can make projects out of it.

Another material but I have only gotten as veneer is Bolivar
http://www.schurchwoodwork.com/tools/index.html#VENEER


----------



## tyskkvinna

Sumac is super green, and some kinds of mulberry are too.


----------



## Kentuk55

Wonder if you could use grass to stain it, somehow


> ?? Maybe an Ash, or Maple


?? Experiment, someone


----------

